# Sample Igreenlover ll coating



## Alasar

*Sample of Igreenlover quartz coating - pointless testing.)*

Hi all!

I have bought a little sample of igreenlover quartz coating.










first of all I want to test it. 

Maybe I will test it in comparison with other products.

With what coatings should I check this one?


----------



## sm81

What kind of test you have in mind? CQ UK/Gtechniq C1/Nanolex Si3D/Gyeon MOHS would be nice.


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> What kind of test you have in mind?


Testing the hydrophobic effect at the panel painted in black solid color with OEM clearcoat (ceramic or cheap). 
Test etching by water drops and scratch resistance.


----------



## greymda

Alasar said:


> Testing the hydrophobic effect at the panel painted in black solid color with OEM clearcoat (ceramic or cheap).
> *Test etching by water drops and scratch resistance.*


this!
against some easy-found coatings, aka CQ, Nanolex, Wolfs.


----------



## Infante

Yes, i love this treats!!!!!!


----------



## Alasar

Sorry for long delay, just collected competitors for IGL


----------



## Alasar

also I can include for test Oracle from carbon collective...


----------



## Alasar

Test panel - steel panel (size 85cm x32cm) coated with cheap refinish clearcoat - Upol. 


Panel coated 1,5 month ago. Color black solid. Thickness of coating ~90 micron.
Panel painted by professional car painter. )


----------



## Alasar

Tactics of test is next:
The test panel is divided into eight zones. Each area is covered with a protective coating in two layers. Next layer after one hour. 
Next, the panel is kept indoor at a temperature of + 20 ° C 48 hours. (since the weather is rainy). It the same tactic also as we work with cars.

After that panel is going outdoor (on conditioner split stand ). And it is kept there for 6 days. 


panel coated with next competitors:

1. Gyeon Mohs (2 layers)
2. CarPro Cquartz UK 110 (2 layers)
3. IGreenLover Quartz (2 layers)
4. Ultimate coat (2 layers)
5. Nanolex Si3D (2 layers)
6. Krytex T (2 layers) - is a neighborly test coating from russia
7. Ultra Ceramic coat. (2 layers) - same as krytex
8. Carbon collective Oracle (2 layers)

Very easy application have Ultimate coat, next - Cquartz UK 110.
Second layer for Mohs - is a headache. I could not get a second coat clean.
Oracle coated without problems. IGreenLover Quartz too, but not as easy as Oracle.
Nanolex Si3D - is smells acetone. Application is middle.
Ultra Ceramic coat have very hard application. It very hard to wipe. Its terrible. ))


----------



## Alasar

After 6 days, outdoor exposed panel washed with alkaline shampoo (KARCHER rm 806). ready agent pH = 12.5



Video with zero washing is not available cause panel there was in bird ****, sand and dirty all)

After 2 washes (2-phase wash with hard sponge):
1 wash = 50 moves with sponge in second phase

*Participants from left to right:*

1. Gyeon mohs
2. CarPro Cquartz UK.
3. IgreenLover Quartz.
4. Ultimate coat.
5. Nanolex Si3D.
6. Krytex T
7. Ultra Ceramic coat.
8. Carbon collective Oracle.

all applied in two layers!






For now leader is UK, next - ultimate coat. mohs not suited for alkaline washes


----------



## Wolfstein

Did you apply the Nanolex Si3D second layer one hour after the first one?
If you did, then there should be only one actual layer of Si3D on there. Si3D will repel even a fresh layer of itself after about 15-20minutes after the initial first layer. Layering Si3D should be done immediately after the first layer and at a maximum of 15minutes after the first layer.

Other than that, awesome test. Really looking forward to see how they all stand up 
Did you happen to measure the thickness of it all after the coatings cured? Would be interesting to see if some of them produce any measurable thickness increase


----------



## Alasar

Thanks.

Yes I applied second layer after 1 hour. I saw that first layer little repels second, but not like ceramic pro, etc. )

On glass plate nanolex not forming thick hard coat, only like sand thin coat. (if you drip a few drops on glass you ll see it)

Anyway, please follow this tread. I'll post 5 washes video. 

About thickness of nanocoating... I want to disappoint you, but even 6 layers will not add any micron thickness of coated clearcoat. ((


----------



## Alasar

Video after 5 wash cycles

Participants from left to right:

1. Gyeon mohs
2. CarPro Cquartz UK.
3. IgreenLover Quartz.
4. Ultimate coat.
5. Nanolex Si3D.
6. Krytex T
7. Ultra Ceramic coat.
8. Carbon collective Oracle.

all applied in two layers.


----------



## Kimo

Think cquartz is winning by miles atm


----------



## Alasar

further test for water drops etching
hardness of water = 150ppm
I leave the panel at night

cquartz


IgreenLover 


Ultimate coat


Nanolex Si3D


Krytex T


Ultra Ceramic coat


Oracle


----------



## Alasar

on the next day:


multicolor spots )))


----------



## Alasar

after +2 washes (total 7)

1. Gyeon mohs


CarPro Cquartz UK.


3. IgreenLover Quartz.


4. Ultimate coat.


5. Nanolex Si3D.


6. Krytex T


7. Ultra Ceramic coat.


8. Carbon collective Oracle.


----------



## Alasar

Hydrophobic effect after 10 extreme washes with alkaline shampoo pH 12,5

Participants from left to right:
1. Gyeon mohs
2. CarPro Cquartz UK.
3. IgreenLover Quartz.
4. Ultimate coat.
5. Nanolex Si3D.
6. Krytex T
7. Ultra Ceramic coat.
8. Carbon collective Oracle.


----------



## sm81

Test still continues?


----------



## FallenAngel

That ultimate coat seems great. TBH I think it performed the best.


----------



## Dagashi

Interesting test.but igl Quartz is a low VOC slow flash off coating. It requires 4 hours wait time for interlayer (5-50C). If it is 60C the interlayer time is reduced to 1 hour. 
If 2nd layer is applied too early. You will only effecticely gain 1 layer. Not 2 layers. Would have been great if most of the coatings above are installed as per their methodology


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> Test still continues?


Yes , test still continues. I want to test resistance to IPA and white-spirit. and want to show "darkening" of coated clearcoat. (antireflecting effect or saturation of color  )


----------



## Alasar

Dagashi said:


> If 2nd layer is applied too early. You will only effecticely gain 1 layer. Not 2 layers.


Thanks. I can repeat this test with 4 hour interlayer time for IGL. And 15 minutes for Nanolex)


----------



## Alasar

This is panel after 10 washes

1. Gyeon mohs
2. CarPro Cquartz UK.
3. IgreenLover Quartz.
4. Ultimate coat.
5. Nanolex Si3D.
6. Krytex T
7. Ultra Ceramic coat.
8. Carbon collective Oracle.









Two layers of Mohs, imho, unsuitable for this clearcoat.

Highest saturation have nanolex 3D (Do not forget = 2 layers)

So far no single opinion it is necessary or not.


----------



## Alasar

between 10-15 washes was 1 wash with IPA+microfiber treatment and 1 wash with white-spirit and microfiber treatment.

after 15 wash cycles test-panel few day stayed indoor.

Video after 16 wash cycles with high alkaline shampoo:

1. --------- test samples.
2. CarPro Cquartz UK.
3. IgreenLover Quartz.
4. Ultimate coat.
5. Nanolex Si3D.
6. Krytex T
7. Ultra Ceramic coat.
8. Carbon collective Oracle.






do not look on first zone. Mohs coated with sample coat )


----------



## sm81

Looks like CquartzUK, Nanolex are top of list at the moment?


----------



## Alasar

Nanolex has taken the lead, cquartz and ultimate next after it.


----------



## In House

Thank you Alex for posting your review here.Since i can't read the carcare.ru thread,and google translate aren't helping very much lol.May i request another round for PA cosmic when you're doing another test?


----------



## Alasar

In House said:


> Thank you Alex for posting your review here.Since i can't read the carcare.ru thread,and google translate aren't helping very much lol.May i request another round for PA cosmic when you're doing another test?


Thank you too.  I can add PA cosmic, but I think it is not suitable for test like this. IMHO, cosmic is too weak or gentle for this.
Anyway, I have a PA cosmic and I can include it in the test.
I have not decided yet other candidates for next test. May be ceramic pro or something else... 
I have gyeon durabead and finest. But I think if carpro decide change my v6 version for new one I can test this coat also.


----------



## kvn618

great test, looking forward for the update


----------



## sm81

Would be nice to see test where is ProPolymerShield Extreme Cure and Gtechniq Crystal Serum. Looks like same kind of products with bold durability claims.

http://ppshield.com/?page_id=398


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> Would be nice to see test where is ProPolymerShield Extreme Cure and Gtechniq Crystal Serum. Looks like same kind of products with bold durability claims.
> 
> http://ppshield.com/?page_id=398


I have tested Gtechniq Crystal Serum but there is no info about it in open sources. Serum needs topcoat, it does not have good hydrophobic effect as a single coating.


----------



## sm81

What about Pro Polymer Shield Extreme Cure. This is new product and has very bold claims.


----------



## Alasar

I have heard nothing about this finnish coating...(


----------



## sm81

Alasar said:


> I have heard nothing about this finnish coating...(


Try to write them. If they are serious they may send you some sample?


----------



## In House

Alex do you have any access for Kamikaze Collection?I think they're also worth to get some testing


----------



## sm81

Good idea In House.


----------



## Alasar

.....


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> Try to write them. If they are serious they may send you some sample?


I wrote them.. No any answer yet.


----------



## sm81

Patience...


----------



## AllenF

Sorry but what a stupid way to test a product..
ON AN OLD FILING CABINET. 
It's people doing STUPID things like this that make manufacturers think twice about supplying samples. 
Is this your daily filing cabinet or is it a special one.
Test bears NO RELEVANCE to how the product stands up in the real world IE on a VEHICLE.


----------



## Alasar

pls, read carefully this thread before make conclusions.


----------



## AllenF

I have. 
You screwed a few EXPENSIVE samples from some kind suppliers. Then painted the side of a filing cabinet black. Sectioned it off and applied the samples. Then left it on a stand????? ( to replicate every day use mmmmmmmmm okkkkkkk) to see how they stand up to washing and various chemicals that the suppliers of which have invested millions in R&D to ensure when used correctly don't damage MANY different kinds of finish.
Sorry you may have missed this working in your office but in THE REAL WORLD we drive cars. .. funny looking things about 14 painted panels at various angles that get subjected to a lot more than sitting in a back garden having birds poo on them.
So I reiterate this test is pointless. Meaningless. And above all a waste of time. ( unless you want to see what lasts longer on the filing cabinet that you leave on the back garden).


----------



## Alasar

Thank you for your point of view.
I'll try explain my opinion later.


----------



## AllenF

Well you could try explaining to me ( a self professed idiot) how the side of a filing cabinet related to a panel in a car??????? Where was the road grime. Where was the big spatter etc etc. I for one dont sit there dripping water on my car to try and "erode" it.


----------



## Alasar

do not try to catch me. 
panel is not a side of a filing cabinet. )
Usually Coatings have poor durability against high pH washes and have poor adhesion to inexpensive oem refinish clearcoats. its weak point. I would like to find the best coating with max strength in it. and it will automatically mean good strength in other conditions. Grime have not noticeable effect on coatings - because as you said suppliers have invested millions in R&D)). 
Mechanical impact present in hand cycle washes with hard sponge. 
Drying grime etching can imitate with water drops etching with hard water. 
This is relative test of coatings. Coatings compared with each other in the same conditions. And i don't care how much road grime you have taken on bonnet. I worrying about how many wash cycles coatings can hold in this my conditions.

p.s. Please do not take everything literally. This is my specific test. Thanks.


----------



## In House

Chill Allen  ...Alex already done this kind of test for almost 3 years.Which can be find at carcare.ru forum.Sometimes he's also tested the coatings on good laquer (such as ppg ceramic).And he's also already done tested a group of coatings on a hood of real daily driven car in one of his thread.
Instead of bird bomb,why not try egg white?


----------



## Alasar

Thanks *In House*.

There is а list of "some kind" coatings which I have tested:

Collinite 476
Collinite 845
Collinite 915
Autoglym HD Wax
Willson PRX
Willson BGG
Gtechniq C1
Gtechniq Exo v1, Exo v2
Gtechniq Crystal Serum
Beeds HD
Beeds Pro-X
Forsunshine (FSS)
Aquartz full line
Sonax Nano protect
Soft99 King of gloss
3М Show car paste wax
Soft99 fusso coat 7
Soft99 fusso coat 12
Optimum OptiCoat 2.0
Optimum Opti Coat Pro
Advance
Glare
Zirconite
22ple VX1 Pro
22ple VX1
PolishAngel Cosmic 9H
Pomponazzi 880-x
Pomponazzi 880-xх
Ceramic Pro 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014
Ceramic Light 2011, 2012, 2013
Crystal Glow
Royal Quartz Coating
Urethane coat
Modesta P-01A, ВС05
Nanoskin Megatrend
Soft99 H7
Gzox New Real Glass Coat
Gzox Hydrofinish
Soft99 Hi-MOHS
Ultimate Coat aka Deerfos, aka Vogelchen
Pika Rain Diamond
Nanotech Crystal coating rs-a-cc01
Extreme Plus Mini
Extreme Plus
1K Nano Koch
3D Ceramic Platinum
Nanolex Si3D
Gyeon Q2 Prime
Gyeon Q2 Mohs
Gyeon Q2 Mohs+
Gyeon Q2 Durabead
CarPro Cquartz
CarPro Cquartz UK Edition 2013, 2014
CarPro Finest 2012, 2013, 2014
Echelon Zen-Xero
Echelon Nano-Fil
WetProof Body Shell Guard 
Everglass Pro Coat
Everglass Top Coat
58хcar glass coating x7, x9

and as a rule coated cars shows the similar results as in the tests.


----------



## sm81

What is your favorite and why?


----------



## indyjukebox

Thanks to the OP for posting this. It takes time and effort to do this sort of testing. Whilst it may not replicate real world grime exposure, it does relate to coatings on a repainted surface as well as durability against repeated/frequent washing. Which is something a lot of us do.

So once again, thank you.


----------



## waqasr

Who cares what the panel is from? Its coated in automotive paint. I get your point that its not on a car that is a daily driver but Ive seen other manufacturers coat a scrap bonnet and they leave it outside or on a roof to test their coating against others. 

He is testing their performance relative to each other against Alkaline. Which imo will still give a decent understanding of which coating is more resistant than others.

Not a pointless test at all. Thanks for the taking the time to do this OP.


----------



## AllenF

I correct me if I'm wrong here after all I only been doing this pro wise for 28 off years.
How can this test near any relevance to what a product will stand up to in the real world. The R&D of the companies accelerate the weathering process but not like this....
I'm off to apply some dressing to my patio table to see which one is more effective against being stolen.


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> What is your favorite and why?


I do not have one favorite. There is no perfect coating.
But I can admit that, for example:
Pomponazzi 880 has best gloss effect I have ever seen.
Very good durability had: Finest 2011, Ceramic Pro 2012-13, Echelon Zen Xero.
But carpro changed finest formula, as and ceramic pro, Echelon was very expensive and had other cons (water etching, low gloss etc)

Usually best looking coating have low durability or other cons. That is why we а looking for "pies"  like (cheap variant) soft99 H7 +ceramic pro light and etc.


----------



## Alasar

AllenF said:


> The R&D of the companies accelerate the weathering process but not like this....


And what? how to relate this accelerate weathering test to your grimed car? )) 
You are not a child but still believe in fairy tales...
Please give a proof(link) for your words about investing millions in R&D and weathering tests.

p.s. I see you are in koch sect. If its true, further dialogue with you does not make a sense. )

here is test place of japan manufacture:

its looks like patio table... yep 

menzerna manufacture


----------



## In House

IGL HQ at Malaysia are also tested their coating with the same method that Alex post above.
Honestly...we're only exposed to the coating technology within these last 6 years.And within these last 3-4 years,many new materials and molecular matrix are introduced to coating system.
The base coat already good,but harder materials tend to be more brittle.Imagine all the stress from vibration and flexing from the car panels.So i think we need a good top coat that can preventing premature failure of "crystal structure"


----------



## AllenF

So then you are agreeing with me then that a better test would be in a car that is subjected to the stresses. To see how it stands up otherwise the test is pointless unless you just leave the car on the drive


----------



## sm81

No it isn't pointless... maybe not 100% accurate speaking of real driving situation but not pointless


----------



## AllenF

So.http://atlas-mts.com/news-events/ne...ws]=32&cHash=e46cebb94ecd86b8949ad63902bcc9f4
And
Http://www.awlltd.co.uk/
Are talking from their bums
And as for your picture on dear oh dear. They do look DISTINCTLY like bonnets or roof panels. Not a side from a filing cabinet.
If you want to test a product in the real world apply the correct parameters. Otherwise the results are worthless. ( IE VW emission ) what you may rate as high in your test may not stand up to anything in real world. But hey it won't wash off if you park under a leaky gutter.


----------



## AllenF

sm81 said:


> No it isn't pointless... maybe not 100% accurate speaking of real driving situation but not pointless


If it's not accurate then it's pointless. It's like spreading srp on a piece of bread to see the filling capability.... pointless test isn't it
A test has to match the same conditions it is to be used in or else it's just false information that then is classed as misleading.


----------



## In House

Well...i live in a hot tropical country that many car owners (especially women) have their own personal driver.And that so called personal driver are washing the cars unproperly with detergent.And they're also washing the car very slowly under hot sunny day,and with hard tap water too...So Alex test aren't pointless at all.But yes,i also test many kind of coatings on my own daily driven car.And my favourite area are rear fender and rear bumper for maximum stress area


----------



## Alasar

In House said:


> magine all the stress from vibration and flexing from the car panels.So i think we need a good top coat that can preventing premature failure of "crystal structure"


temperature difference can make huge effect on coating. bmw's bonnet etc.
but vibration and flexing i think no. Coating is nanostructured silica, which 
distributed on clearcoat disorderly. They not made strong monolith layer on surface. 
layer have craters, gaps. clearcoat more plastic(resin) than "liquid glass".

as say Awi on facebook here:
Thats solid after evaporation doesnt mean you get that thickness on the car paint, its just mean you have high concentration of sio2 in it,yet im not sure how much liquid they used to produe these solid plates, but thats it!! when you applying a coat on the car you are leaving very very fine layer over it, about 1 micron , not any close to these round crystals. the real secret on ceramic coating is how you make it *BOND* to car clearcoat!


----------



## AllenF

K he needs to apply heat as per a car would get. He needs to subject it to salt and traffic film.he needs to flex it as per a car panel. Then we can look at ease of application under certain conditions ..then we can make a proper comparison test data results sheet.
Without these parameters the test is POINTLESS.


----------



## AllenF

If the body panel flexes (as all car panels to do some degree ) then the coating is also subject to the same flex we need to know the coating isn't so hard it cracks off under flex or vibration. Or degraded the to heat build up and subsequent cooling


----------



## Alasar

AllenF said:


> If it's not accurate then it's pointless. It's like spreading srp on a piece of bread to see the filling capability.... pointless test isn't it
> A test has to match the same conditions it is to be used in or else it's just false information that then is classed as misleading.


Enough already! ten times tell "pointless test" and pass by.


----------



## In House

And that's why i'm interested with ISM flexible carbon technology...
Actually...i had found for so many times and with many kind of coatings.Few months later after the application.Around the body line area,the water sheeting aren't completely clean and there's some water beads are left around the lines...


----------



## sm81

Overall real life test are also "pointless" unless you live same area and drive your car in same conditions and wash like test producers. End of discussion...


----------



## chongo

So a rough(fast) test proves nothing then, because your test has not been a year in the real world!! So a useless test and post to be fair.


----------



## Alasar

I washed the panel 20 times and tomorrow will try to make a video.


----------



## chongo

Alasar said:


> I washed the panel 20 times and tomorrow will try to make a video.


Well if you are only going to try and make video then that will be pointless as well:wall:


----------



## AllenF

Yeah try and make it with a toaster probably


----------



## cossiecol

Let's keep the arguments etc to a minimum please....


----------



## AllenF

This aint an arguement lol.


----------



## Alasar

In House said:


> And that's why i'm interested with ISM flexible carbon technology...
> Actually...i had found for so many times and with many kind of coatings.Few months later after the application.Around the body line area,the water sheeting aren't completely clean and there's some water beads are left around the lines...


what is - ISM?


----------



## AllenF

It's to do with thin film permiation. .
That is how something moved through or not as case may be a thin film


----------



## In House

ISM are one of three coatings made by Kamikaze Collection.It is claimed to use hydrocarbon instead of traditional silica,and they're also claiming it have better water spots and chemical resistant


----------



## -Raven-

In House said:


> ISM are one of three coatings made by Kamikaze Collection.It is claimed to use hydrocarbon instead of traditional silica,and they're also claiming it have better water spots and chemical resistant


I can say I have found their claims to be true. ISM is certainly flexible too.

Kamikaze coatings are the best on the planet right now. :thumb:


----------



## Alasar

-Raven- said:


> I can say I have found their claims to be true. ISM is certainly flexible too.
> 
> Kamikaze coatings are the best on the planet right now. :thumb:


and how modesta? )
or what about modesta?


----------



## Alasar

Hydrophobic effect after 21 washes with alkaline shampoo pH 12,5

remind participants:
1. --------- test samples.
2. CarPro Cquartz UK.
3. IgreenLover Quartz.
4. Ultimate coat.
5. Nanolex Si3D.
6. Krytex T
7. Ultra Ceramic coat.
8. Carbon collective Oracle.






Nanolex still leading.

CQ UK and Ultimate second


----------



## -Raven-

Alasar said:


> and how modesta? )
> or what about modesta?


Tomo developed those here in Australia. Pro only now, and have been for a while, don't think you'll get hold of them anymore. Some are a real PITA to use, the pros here charge extra to apply it, but that's the price they have paid for ultimate durability and coating thickness.


----------



## In House

05 aren't that PITA.The problem are,many detailers primed their app pad with too much product.When the app pad are soaked with 05,it's started to cure really fast on the pad.And that's why it's very sticky and hard to spread off.Always start with a thin coat,and keep repeating the panel until 05 are starting to repel itself.And when the app pad are soaked or becoming too wet.Change to dry side or a new app pad.The fresh coating liquid that you're dropped onto the soaked side are gonna cure almost instantly.And you will have almost no protection liquid to transfer from the pad to the panels


----------



## -Raven-

In House said:


> 05 aren't that PITA.The problem are,many detailers primed their app pad with too much product.When the app pad are soaked with 05,it's started to cure really fast on the pad.And that's why it's very sticky and hard to spread off.Always start with a thin coat,and keep repeating the panel until 05 are starting to repel itself.And when the app pad are soaked or becoming too wet.Change to dry side or a new app pad.The fresh coating liquid that you're dropped onto the soaked side are gonna cure almost instantly.And you will have almost no protection liquid to transfer from the pad to the panels


Now try that in my hot and humid Australian climate lol!


----------



## In House

Well i'm from Indonesia Matt 
You're not visiting Mr.ArtDeKeegan anytime soon?


----------



## Alasar

I don't want to use any PITA coating anymore ))) enough for me to work with ceramic pro. thx.

but i think, for pro detailier is no problem to get any "closed" coating in our world.


----------



## In House

There's 2 method that works wonder with CPro 9H.First one is Orion application method with Choose Nanotech Kube Bond Diamond.Just pat it onto the panel and quickly wipe it with mf towel to spread it.Another one is the spray method that CPro Singapore use.Spray it sporadically with hvlp gun and then quickly wipe it with mf towel


----------



## chongo

In House said:


> There's 2 method that works wonder with CPro 9H.First one is Orion application method with Choose Nanotech Kube Bond Diamond.Just pat it onto the panel and quickly wipe it with mf towel to spread it.Another one is the spray method that CPro Singapore use.Spray it sporadically with hvlp gun and then quickly wipe it with mf towel


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## Alasar

In House said:


> There's 2 method that works wonder with CPro 9H.First one is Orion application method with Choose Nanotech Kube Bond Diamond.Just pat it onto the panel and quickly wipe it with mf towel to spread it.Another one is the spray method that CPro Singapore use.Spray it sporadically with hvlp gun and then quickly wipe it with mf towel


Yes, I know this. but spray method,imho, not as effective as traditional method with applicator. And I do not think that is wonder  - look here: 



 clear pita, imho )
I worked with these coating for three years and it's enough for me.


----------



## Alasar




----------



## sm81

Are you still updating this`?


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> Are you still updating this`?


Hi. No, this test is finished.

By hydrophobic effect in this test the best are: nanolex, cquartz and ultimate.
If I will buy a kamikaze icm and servfaces, then wait for the next test.  Lets check them in comparison to choose dls, gyeon durabead, nanoskin megatrend etc.


----------



## Alasar

prepare for new test...



Infinity interesting product. Smells like old good finest or cp...


----------



## galamaa

Do you also test ADS Virtuos, Max Protect UNC-R?


----------



## Alasar

No.

Also I have:


----------



## Alasar

galamaa said:


> Do you also test ADS Virtuos, Max Protect UNC-R?


Max Protect (3 products) I tested few years ago. All that I remember - They did not like acidic cleaners. and had problems with water etching.


----------



## Chris79100

It's wrong for uncR, less problems than others with water etching. ( I have tried cquk, c1 and all the max protect coatings )
Godfella had tested lots of coatings, max protect coatings are on the top if I remember, well uncR is for sure.


----------



## Alasar

Ok. Maybe you are right. I do not want to argue. Anyway, I can not check this now.

About Kamikaze icm.... I think i know what is it. But let see what the test will show.


----------



## galamaa

Yes, UNC-R. I also tested many coatings, but for me today UNC-R is the best. 

If you have chance, put ADS Virtuos also in your test.


----------



## galamaa




----------



## Alasar

Yes, I saw this video. Very nice.


----------



## sm81

Alasar said:


> About Kamikaze icm.... I think i know what is it. But let see what the test will show.


What then?


----------



## Alasar

I'm not sure yet. maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Alasar

galamaa said:


> Yes, UNC-R. I also tested many coatings, but for me today UNC-R is the best.


What is the best durability variant with UNC-R? 
1. UNC V1+UNC-R+silk coat
2. UNC-R x2 +silk coat
3. or UNC V1+UNC V1


----------



## Alasar

Just received


----------



## galamaa

First position. Silk coat donT need , let it dry. This is very interesting, because I plan also try this artdeshine virtuous combo. Put it to the test. Another forum, where you show your work with bentleys, excellent. You are using everglass, do you also tested with chemicals.


----------



## Alasar

galamaa said:


> First position. Silk coat donT need , let it dry. This is very interesting, because I plan also try this artdeshine virtuous combo. Put it to the test. Another forum, where you show your work with bentleys, excellent. You are using everglass, do you also tested with chemicals.


Thanks.

Yes I had tested Everglass with acidic and alkaline chemicals.

Everglass Topcoat (at center) and other "9H" ceramic coatings after some tests of water drops etching and with strong alkaline washes.


----------



## Alasar

After 1 year the new test prototypes of ceramic coatings.



















Shampoophobic effect ))


----------



## sm81

Tell us more.


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> Tell us more.


This is topcoat shampoophobic

Saul, have you tried sample coat?


----------



## galamaa

This Topcoat which sit on my wife car over carpro essence hold extreme well. No water etching, extreme good chemical resistant, looks nice, very good scratch resistant. On winter time I wash my cars every week and here in Estonia you must use every wash petrol based asphalt remover, because this traffic film sits on the car like glue. One week and car looks like nightmare. My routine is : Petrolbased asphalt remover, after that bh auto foam and after that BH auto wash. Then leafblower and bang-like new. Lexus paint is pretty soft, but this top coat have extreme good scratch resistant- car is almost scratch free-this is not normal for me in winter time. I have use and test tons of ceramics coatings like alasar doing but they cant get close to topcoat. Really good products!


----------



## sm81

Alasar said:


> This is topcoat shampoophobic
> 
> Saul, have you tried sample coat?


Not yet. Haven't have chance to use It properly. But I will use it when spring/summer arrives.

Can I coat my headlamps with it?


----------



## sm81

galamaa said:


> This Topcoat which sit on my wife car over carpro essence hold extreme well. No water etching, extreme good chemical resistant, looks nice, very good scratch resistant. On winter time I wash my cars every week and here in Estonia you must use every wash petrol based asphalt remover, because this traffic film sits on the car like glue. One week and car looks like nightmare. My routine is : Petrolbased asphalt remover, after that bh auto foam and after that BH auto wash. Then leafblower and bang-like new. Lexus paint is pretty soft, but this top coat have extreme good scratch resistant- car is almost scratch free-this is not normal for me in winter time. I have use and test tons of ceramics coatings like alasar doing but they cant get close to topcoat. Really good products!


Only topcoat or also sample coat before it?


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> Not yet. Haven't have chance to use It properly. But I will use it when spring/summer arrives.
> 
> Can I coat my headlamps with it?


No. For headlamps we use everglass plastic coat.

For best results - suntek or lumar ppf and then everglass vynil wrap coating.

Has already passed half a year, after next half a year it any more will not work on 100%. Any coating has a shelf life. Why did you ask me everglass?


----------



## sm81

Alasar said:


> No. For headlamps we use everglass plastic coat.
> 
> For best results - suntek or lumar ppf and then everglass vynil wrap coating.
> 
> Has already passed half a year, after next half a year it any more will not work on 100%. Any coating has a shelf life. Why did you ask me everglass?


My intention was coat my car with it before winter but circumstances was against me. I will try to use it before shelf life is over. How long it still be good?


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> How long it still be good?


unopened up to 2 years in dark place.
opened - 6 month


----------



## sm81

Alasar said:


> unopened up to 2 years in dark place.
> opened - 6 month


Then I have still time to do it properly.:thumb:


----------



## dave-

What is the best available in the UK that is not stupidly expensive ?

I might try one in early 2018 instead of standard wax / sealants.


----------



## Alasar

Wolfstein said:


> Did you apply the Nanolex Si3D second layer one hour after the first one?
> If you did, then there should be only one actual layer of Si3D on there. Si3D will repel even a fresh layer of itself after about 15-20minutes after the initial first layer. Layering Si3D should be done immediately after the first layer and at a maximum of 15minutes after the first layer.


This statement is incorrect. The result will be worse:





This is result after 5 alkaline washes.


----------

